# Petit LeMans: THE premium event of the ALMS series! 1-4 October!



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Join us at Road Atlanta for the best ALMS event, up close and personal! The Cherokee Audi Club (chapter of ACNA) is co-hosting Petit LeMans with Audi Motorsports Experience. Features of the event include:
- VIP Chalet (best oart: a/c in the clean bathrooms!)
- Superticket
- Audi Corral
- all you can eat/dring Friday and Saturday
- private autograph sessions with team drivers
- private tech session with team Tech Director
- PARADE LAP
- raffled hot pit passes to see competition where it happens fast!
- CCTV to watch when the cars are out of sight!
Join you Audi friends and see ALMS at its best! With two Peugeot and all those pesky Porsch RS (Roger P has OCD!), you know it'll be a fabulous race!








Sign up here:
http://audiexp.com/chsh/cart.p...&p=22
And more Cherokee Audi Club info at:
http://www.cherokeeaudiclub.com


_Modified by InTTruder at 10:16 AM 8-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Petit LeMans: THE premium event of the ALMS series! 1-4 October! (InTTruder)*

Looks like Peugeot is coming as well. Should be an AMAZING race.


----------



## John Carter (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Petit LeMans: THE premium event of the ALMS series! 1-4 October! ([email protected])*

Let's hope the length of the race allows Audi to exploit the R10's fuel economy advantage. They got absolutely mullered by the Peugeots at the LMS Nurburgring 1000km on Sunday. Audi 0, Peugeot 4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Petit LeMans: THE premium event of the ALMS series! 1-4 October! (John Carter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Carter* »_Audi 0, Peugeot 4









The 24H of Le Mans has got to count for something.


----------



## John Carter (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Petit LeMans: THE premium event of the ALMS series! 1-4 October! ([email protected])*

Oh yes, absolutely! Audi won where it really matters and took top honours at THE blue riband event - in fact some go as far as to say that the 24h means more than the LMS and the ALMS combined, and that if they don't win either of those series' it's irrelevant as long as they bag the big one!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Petit LeMans: THE premium event of the ALMS series! 1-4 October! (John Carter)*

I wonder how well Peugeot would do if IMSA and the ACO all of a sudden banned the J-damper shock set up that the Pugs have been rumored to be using all year-Sam Collins from Racecar Engineering magazine says that might be where the 908s have found their speed this year.
And also, Road Atlanta may have done what Mid Ohio and Road America have done-by sitting out in the cold then the heat as the year has gone by, maybe the resurfacing job done at Road Atlanta is coming apart at the edges and seems and is starting to become rough and bumpy again-bad news for the J-damper/stiff suspension set up employed by the 908. And besides, layout-wise, RA is similar to Sebring as far as the basic flow, and the R10 and 908 were evenly matched as far as lap time, at least as far as running the same numbers on average.
And Pug has only faced the Joest guy, and as good as they were at Le Mans, I believe the Champion guys are another ballgame.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

VIP/Chalet & corral access is sold out!


----------

